# Indian Ring Neck Parakeets



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

hello, as some of you know im getting a Indian Ringneck soon.

i have located a breeder but he only has them at the age of 6-8 these are not tame and are currently in an aviary.do you think i could tame one dif i bought one from him.

regards,
brad


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

It would be a lot of work and then its not 100% that you could tame one...

I'd wait and get a hand reared one  It won't be long, you will find one!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> It would be a lot of work and then its not 100% that you could tame one...
> 
> I'd wait and get a hand reared one  It won't be long, you will find one!


Is it poss if you could lead me into a good direction , also can you get birds couriered.?


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm can't say that I know of any people who breed ringnecks but have you looked at those links I posted on your other thread? I think it was your thread  Sorry if it wasn't! Otherwise just keep looking up breeders on Google...

Here is a link where there might be some breeders: BIRD BREEDERS UK- Parrotts, Budgerigars, Cockatoos and Canary's

Here is somebody who breeds ringnecks...:

Breeder of African Greys, Indian Ringnecks, Amazons, Derbyans and Red Bellied Macaws. All babies are hand reared and fed by spoon in the home along with our pet dogs and cats and are loved and played with regularly. They come with a hatch certificate, food and lifetime help and guidance where possible.	
West Midlands

[email protected]

[email protected]

As for couriering I'm not sure...I guess it is possible but it would have to be somebody you trusted or had spoken to because birds can get very easily stressed. I'm sure there are some people out there who do courier birds carefully though.

Jazz


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

You may well find a breeder on here
Parrot Forum - Parrot Message Board - Parrot Link Forum


----------



## *Blushing_Spider* (Jul 15, 2010)

i rescued one from a market a few years ago and it took me over a year to tame him. one day he just accepted me and i could do everything with him. but it didnt stop him from escaping out the window twice. i can understand why you want one i think they are fantastic. but i would get a hand reared bird which would make things alot easier. =)


----------

